# I miss you so much girl...



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I lost my sweet girl Lijha today. She was 12 this week and was diagnosed a month ago with lung cancer. They said she could have days left. The last two weeks have been ****, going from trips to the emergency vet and days where she was almost totally normal. She finally stopped eating or wanting to move so as hard at it was to see her like that I knew it was time. I talked myself out of it maybe too many times and I’m sorry girl if you were ready befor I was, you were such a good dog and always there for me no matter what, I can’t stop crying for you...
I don’t post here much anymore, I joined when I got her many years ago, posting this now feels like closure somehow


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

Such soulful eyes and what a loving tribute to your beautiful girl.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Run free beautiful Lijha


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

LijhaPup said:


> I lost my sweet girl Lijha today. She was 12 this week and was diagnosed a month ago with lung cancer. They said she could have days left. The last two weeks have been ****, going from trips to the emergency vet and days where she was almost totally normal. She finally stopped eating or wanting to move so as hard at it was to see her like that I knew it was time. I talked myself out of it maybe too many times and I’m sorry girl if you were ready befor I was, you were such a good dog and always there for me no matter what, I can’t stop crying for you...
> I don’t post here much anymore, I joined when I got her many years ago, posting this now feels like closure somehow
> 
> View attachment 593526
> ...


Sorry for your loss, your post resonates.. I swayed with a sick dog with cancer.. it probably doesn’t seem possible, but it gets better with time.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your sweet girl. It hurts so much to part with a good dog.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear this. Sending hugs.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! Cancer sucks, that's for sure! :'(


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

💜


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Sleep on Lijha ❤


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it is tough to find the "right time" when there are still sparks of joy in their days. Someone posted when my big-boy passed that if Love could heal them, they would live forever. (((hugs)))


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

So sorry. It’s the hardest goodbye 💔


----------



## Apollo54 (10 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## daise6 (2 mo ago)

LijhaPup said:


> I lost my sweet girl Lijha today. She was 12 this week and was diagnosed a month ago with lung cancer. They said she could have days left. The last two weeks have been ****, going from trips to the emergency vet and days where she was almost totally normal. She finally stopped eating or wanting to move so as hard at it was to see her like that I knew it was time. I talked myself out of it maybe too many times and I’m sorry girl if you were ready befor I was, you were such a good dog and always there for me no matter what, I can’t stop crying for you...
> I don’t post here much anymore, I joined when I got her many years ago, posting this now feels like closure somehow
> 
> View attachment 593526
> ...


)


Oh beautiful ... My heart is melting


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------

